# sailing from wilmington NC to Outer Banks



## stavovy (Jul 24, 2003)

has anyone here sailed from wilmington NC to the outer banks?? just wanting some friendly advice on travel time/dangers/best route if anyone is willing to comment. thanks for the advice if you have any.

stavs


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The outer banks cover a lot of territory but there is an alternate ICW route that passes through Pamlico sound that is reasonably safe and deep enough for sailboats...but pay attention to the weather as it is a really wide open fetch and markers are far apart...easy to get blown off course or worse. Safest route would be to follow the ICW all the way to Alligator River/Albermarle sound entrance annd take a right heading towards Manteo/Roanoke Island where you can anchor or choose from 3 marinas. I would estimate a 4-5 day trip from Wilmington. Best...GB


----------

